# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  ÖZ Türkçe Bize Büyük Facialar Yaratacak

## ceydaaa

41498.jpgŞair ve yazar Yavuz Bülent Bakiler, Türk dilinin, Türk halkının kitap okuma alışkanlığının olmaması nedeniyle kan kaybettiğini belirterek, ''Yıllarca uğraşıp dilimize soktuğumuz, işlediğimiz kelimeleri 'bunlar eski kelimelerdir' diyerek dilimizden çıkartmaya çalışıyoruz ve yerine uydurukça kelimeler getiriyoruz'' dedi.
Bakiler, yaptığı açıklamada, edebiyata ilgisinin çocukluk yıllarında başladığını, halk edebiyatını annesinden duyduğu türküler ve masallarla tanıdığını kaydetti.
Batı dünyasında çocukların iyi bir seviyede yetişmesi için ders kitaplarının 71 bin kelimeyle yazıldığını vurgulayan Bakiler, bu sayının Japonya'da 44 bin, İtalya'da 32 bin, Türkiye'de ise sadece 67 bin olduğunu dile getirdi.
Bakiler, çocukların, bu sayının yalnızca yüzde 10'u ile konuştuklarını ve tek çıkış yolunun kitap okumak olduğunu bildirdi.
Eğitim sistemindeki yanlışlıkların, Türk dilinin bozulmasına neden olduğunu ifade eden Bakiler, şunları söyledi:
''Yıllarca uğraşıp dilimize soktuğumuz, işlediğimiz kelimeleri 'bunlar eski kelimelerdir' diyerek dilimizden çıkartmaya çalışıyoruz ve yerine uydurukça kelimeler getiriyoruz.
Halbuki kelime ne kadar eski ise o kadar faydası olur. Bunu şuna benzetebiliriz, 'İstanbul'da bin yıllık çınarlar var, biz bunu yıkıyoruz yerine akasya dikiyoruz'.
Türk dili, Türk halkının kitap okuma alışkanlığının olmaması nedeniyle de kan kaybediyor.''
Bakiler, 120 bin kelimenin bulunduğu Türk Dil Kurumu sözlüğünün hiçe sayılarak, 3 bin 175 kelimelik öz Türkçe sözlüğünün kullanılmasının ''gerilik'' olduğunu, ''Öz Türkçe'' diye bir şeyin olamayacağını aktardı.
''Kelime insanın cebindeki paradır'' ifadesini kullanan şair Bakiler, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü:
''İnsanın parası ne kadar çoksa ihtiyaçlarını o kadar rahat görür, insanın hafızasındaki kelimeler ne kadar çoksa o ölçüde başarılı olur.
Ama hafızasında az kelime bulunanlar, hem birtakım eserleri okuyamazlar, okusalar da anlayamazlar.
Öz Türkçe çok yanlış ve büyük facialar yaratacak bir yol. Eğer öz Türkçe konuşacaksak da öz Türkçenin kurallarına uymak gerekir.
Mesela öz Türkçede kelime c, f, ğ, h, j,l, m, n, p, r, ş, v, z harfleriyle başlamaz. Bizim alfabemizde 29 harf var bunun 13 tanesini atmak facia olur.''
Türkiye'deki yayınevlerinden çıkan bazı kitapların üstünde ''Günümüz Türkçesine çevrilmiştir'' ifadesinin çok acı olduğunu kaydeden Bakiler, dünyanın hiçbir yerinde böyle bir yanlışlığın bulunmadığını dile getirdi.
İngiltere'de bir gemi kaptanıyla konuştuğunu, 390 yıl önce yaşamını yitiren Shakspeare'in kitaplarını rahatlıkla okuyabildiklerini anlatan Bakiler, Türkiye'de yakın zamanda yazılmış eserlerin bile anlaşılamadığına dikkati çekti.
Bakiler, Namık Kemal'in ''İnsanın bildiği kelimeler zekasıyla eşdeğerdir'' sözünü hatırlatarak, batılı bilim adamlarının da böyle düşündüğünü belirtti.
Gelişim çağındaki çocukların kendi dillerini öğrenmeden, özellikle çizgi filmlerle yabancı dile maruz kaldığının altını çizen Bakiler, bu çocukların gelecekte toplumdan kopuk ve geleneklerinden uzak olacağını vurguladı.
Bakiler, günümüz haber dilinin de istenen düzeyde olmadığını, bir kelimenin birçok değişik anlamda kullanılmasının dildeki kısırlığın göstergesi olduğunu söyledi.
Gördüğü Avrupa ülkelerini anlatacağı bir kitap yazma düşüncesinde olduğunu belirten Bakiler, ayrıca siyasetçi ve gazeteci Osman Yücel Serdengeçti ile ilgili bir de biyografik eser yazacağını sözlerine ekledi.

----------

